# Screwed by the pooch



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

Went out today, few miles west of Portland ND. Had a nice setup on a ridge overlooking a low valley and farmland. Set up with the foxpro, hit the distress and bam, mr. coyote pops out of the treeline, dead ahead, about 500 yards out. He was pretty excited, and started trotting in when the farm dogs from the nearest farm decide to make a beeline for the call as well. Well they, (2 of them, one large yellow lab and a german shepard) come all the way up to the tree im calling from, and Mr. coyote decides its not worth it. First one i've seen in 6 months too damnit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That sucks. Farm dogs can really mess things up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

You've only seen one coyote in six months? 

We saw 16 on Saturday alone!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> You've only seen one coyote in six months?
> 
> We saw 16 on Saturday alone!


Oh come on BBJ we all know it depends on how hard you look.

How many Reese's Pieces did you see on Sunday?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > You've only seen one coyote in six months?
> ...


I didnt see many, but im sure Elliot found some!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Elliot.........


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw some nice :spam: this weekend. Fallguy would know more about that though.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

The reese's on his pillow was PRICELESS!


----------



## RBuker (Dec 11, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> You've only seen one coyote in six months?
> 
> We saw 16 on Saturday alone!


Now that wasn't nice... Funny as heck but not nice.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i have had domestic dogs mess things up too. where there were no farms!


----------

